# tire questions



## coondogger (Aug 3, 2018)

I ride a mixed pavement ride near my house on a regular basis. The gravel is pretty hard packed and I use Clement Stradas with no tread in a 28 mm width. It gets me across the packed gravel and does really well on the paved sections.

But on gnarlier gravel trips the Clement are close to dangerous. I usually switch to some 35mm Vittoria terreno drys. But they are godawful difficult to get on my rims. 

I've heard good things about the Conti Terra speeds. Can anyone with experience with these tires fill me in on the true-true about this tire?


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

I have a set of Terra Speeds, but only one ride on them. About 50 miles with 5000 feet of climbing on 80% gravel - they preformed well in all aspects and roll well. There weren't any B roads on the ride and it wasn't flint rock so I can't comment on puncture resistance etc. These were there 40mm tires which measure 39mm on my rims that have a 23mm internal width. These are probably what I will run at DK200 in 2021 for my 5th completion if they have it this year.


----------



## desaljs (Jun 5, 2015)

I just installed a set of the new Panaracer SS tires (700X32) on my son's gravel bike. If you only are riding on tarmac and packed granular surfaces, give these a look (if you can find them). They have a somewhat smooth center tread, that gets more aggressive as you get to the edges. We rode on tarmac, and he was very impressed with the rolling and grip. Have not tried on packed granular, but I am certain they will work well. These would also be good winter tires for tarmac.

Jim D


----------

